# Your chaos God



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

The maisma of the warp encircles you. It nonsensical madness everywhere. You cry out for some anchor of reason before you are lost to the insanity when all at once your feet touch ground. Startled you now find your self confronted with 4 doorways, each imposing and unique. One ringed with skulls that bleeds from every crevice. One lined with festering corpses still writing in pain encircled in flies. One that is made of runes that shift and change and crackle with unfathomable power. And lastly an archway of half divine marble stonework and half spiked corregated metal, a symbol of beauty and hideousness combined. 


You must bow before one of these doorways or have your soul cast into the warp to endless torment. But who will you choose? And why?

So that is the question. And forgive me if this has been done before but i couldnt find a previous thread like it. So if you had the choice and no alternative which god of chaos will you bow to?

Nurgle is regrettably my choice. I get ill alot and my immune system isnt exactly top notch. I used to get the flu 2 or 3 times a year when i was younger and i had a cold all the way through primary school that i couldnt shake. His minions are immune to it all, well the debilitating side of it anyway. I think i'm going to have to side with the lord of decay. Plus better than average resilience is pretty cool too


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a complete aesthete, as Alex will attest  He's a good mate. So slaanesh is naturally my choice.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I _must_ have constant motion and change, or else I start to go bonkers. I am also a bit obsessed with obtaining more power, or at least all of my dreams are. So, I must undoubtedly go with Tzeentch. The Changer of Ways is undoubtedly my preference.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

i choose nurgle....

because i smell bad... haha joke joke, just because there the coolest


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally I think the gods should be celebrated in unity as a perfect concentratration of power. [[Word Bearers, woo!]]

But otherwise The Prince of Excess is extremely awesome and original, certainly if I was'nt in such a complete fundamental agreement with the Word Bearers I'd have Noise Marines and Lucious The Eternal leading the way,

yay for sxxy topless daemons! :drinks:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Sometimes overcome with unchecked rage over the smallest of insults, often making violent threats ("I will stab you... in the face."), enjoying bloodsports...

Mark me down as bowing before the Blood God.

Of course, now that my Bi-Polar Disorder is being properly treated... I'd be more of an Undivided kinda guy, I guess.

I still get wierd now and again, after all.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

I would remain in the warp till I regained enough power to return to my Raithlord tomb then I would Bring forth the 11th on your false xeno gods 


Glory to the 11th!! :threaten:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

For the Changer of Way, the Master of the Warp, and the Architect of Fate, all things are possible and victory over all rivals eventually assured. Tzeentch for me, all the way.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been wanting to have some sort of Nurgle army for years, but I just can't decide on what kind of army exactly. 

Nurgle appeals to me for a variety of reasons. One is for the sheer gross-out factor of it. I never grew out of my Creepy Crawlers stage. Another is that Nurgle is such a delightful paradox; he's a god of slow death and misery, but he's such a jovial fellow at heart. He doesn't see his plagues as BAD things. Nurgle's Rot is just Grandaddy Nurgle hugging you from the inside. Finally, what I like about Nurgle is that he's not just a god of grossness. He was created from feelings of despair, and he appeals most to the desperately miserable. He thrives on apathy. A prayer offered to Nurgle is pretty much a declaration to the cosmos that you don't care if you're a bloated, maggot-ridden man-zombie. It's a small price to pay to make the pain of living go away. And Nurgle, being an oddly benevolent fellow, waves his finger and removes that horrible pain. He takes away ALL the pain and unhappiness in one's life, and doesn't bother to replace it with joy. He just leaves an empty space, and apathy fills the void. He strips you of all ambition, and leaves you so indifferent that you honestly don't care if you spend the remainder of your too-many years a piece of limp, festering meat. I find that interesting, and I also think it's interesting that Nurgle probably sees himself (if he sees himself at all) as a force of mercy in a cold and heartless universe. Isn't that charmingly twisted? 

Frankly, a god that promises a total release from want and responsibility, even at Nurgle's awful toll, is mighty seductive. A telling comparison can be drawn between Nurgle and Slaanesh, as unusual as that might sound. They're both "fulfillment" gods, the kind that offer contentment to their followers. The main difference is actually just splitting hairs; Slaanesh promises to fulfill his followers' wants, while Nurgle offers to remove their wants entirely. The end result in both cases is contentment.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

ALL HAIL MALAL DESTROYER OF CHAOS! :spiteful:


----------



## Ragonark (Dec 6, 2007)

The forces of the Blood God are unstoppable. Those who stand in their way will be brutally destroyed. There will be no mercy. Followers of Khorn will be rewarded with a life of war and bloodshed unending!


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! Skulls for my lord Khorne! Skulls for the Skull Throne! Kill! Maim! Burn!

That ought to get the message across.

Sister Sin


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Sister Sin said:


> BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! Skulls for my lord Khorne! Skulls for the Skull Throne! Kill! Maim! Burn!
> 
> That ought to get the message across.
> 
> Sister Sin


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

No friggin way would I go Nurgle.

I's rather get sick and die like a normal person than get sick and *never8 die from it.
Seriously, have you ever seen a follower of Nurgle who wasn;t hideously deformed and covered in weeping sores? Sure, you won;t die, but would you rather live in hideous, oozing agony for eternity?

Fuck that.

Khorne...meh, I like Disturbed and Rob Zombie as much as the next guy, but I don;t think I;d want that to be the soundtrack to my life. Kill, maim, burn, I get it, I get it. Rampaging, mindless roid-rage would get very dull eventually.

Tzeentch is very tempting (assuming youl;re going sorc and not mindless automaton). I mean, who doesn't want incredible power and swank glowing eyes? But when you devote your life to arcane research, you;re basically just a nerd who can turn someone into a pulsating monstrosity with a thought.

Scary, but a nerd.

Slaanesh all the way.
Sure, I won't be asking for handjobs from Daemonettes, but damn, man...sex, drugs and rock-n-roll without consequence for as long as you can stand it. Tear me off a piece of that. Get a whole harem built up for your off time when you're not out killing people with your massive boner or wailing away on your electric guitar in the middle of a battlefield

Plus it lends itself to dabbling in the other persuits.
You can give yourself over to battle-lust and skullfuck your way across the battlefield
You can research new and exciting ways to get off or get high
And I'm sure you can cultivate an extensive stable of new and exciting STDs in your free time.

Slaanesh has it all


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

i chose khorne since i love em to bits really.

i think it reflects on my personality i can handle large amounts of blood really well i work in a kitchen.
and some of my freinds notice my harshness to wards them usually the first one to pick on them if they say summit wrong


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Khorne


BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Khorne
> 
> 
> BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!


thatl do the job quite nicely and besides dont you just sometimes wanna smack of those funnylooking eldar hats and eat their insides?


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Tzeentch is very tempting (assuming youl;re going sorc and not mindless automaton). I mean, who doesn't want incredible power and swank glowing eyes? But when you devote your life to arcane research, you;re basically just a nerd who can turn someone into a pulsating monstrosity with a thought.


And that is precisely why I WOULD go Tzeentch. I'm a nerd, and all the other gods seem mindless to me - in their worship of decay, of blood and violence, and of (largely physical) pleasure. I love the intellectual. Being called a 'nerd' (which I've got pretty used to given my real life nerdiness) is a small price to pay for limitless knowledge and power.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Being a big Flesh Tearers player, I say Khorne their mental state is pretty close in combat :grin:


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

For the Changer of Ways!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a nerd too.

But I'd rather get laid. 'Sides, you can be a sorcerer and still follow Slaanesh. You could be a Raptor or assault-oriented chosen or biker or whatever and be Slaanesh, for those who like busting skulls.

You just get to bust theirs before they can bust yours.

Slaanesh has it all, and pussy to spare. Sign me up


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Have to be Slaanesh for me. I dont smell, Im not violent and I aint no Paul Daniels, but I like drugs and sex. Easy pick if you think about it.:laugh:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

i new this would be one sided to khorne... oh well... at least my god isnt last.. joint last with the sex god haha


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

Blood for the blood god!

And just remember not every follower is a mindless killing machine. Only when they are having fun.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

In books it seems like Khorne is one of the weakest because they have no tactics, just rush them and over come them in close combat with strength which is why he usually loses. They always chose the smarts to win or atleast the sorcery:angry:

I actually like strength which is why i chose khorne. I wonder why they can't win atleast sometimes, in the books:ireful2:

I really actually don't care that much though because i collect IG so we could beat any chaos who confronts me:so_happy:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 27, 2007)

I pick Tzeentch, he has the biggest (I don't know if best plan) and protects his followers more so than the other Gods, except perhaps Nurgle.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm my mindless attacks on peple over the smallest thing yeah i'd say khorne


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Just gotta love the hit me again it feels so good attitude. :shok:


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Khorne. They have Bloodthirsters. Nuff' said.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Frodo said:


> thatl do the job quite nicely and besides dont you just sometimes wanna smack of those funnylooking eldar hats and eat their insides?


sure do, bloody eldar with their pointy helmets:angry:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Khorne, because he's just awesome, and extremely metal. But if I were to be bestoved by the gifts of one of the gods, I'd go for Slaanesh. ^^


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

khorne is destroying this pole like....


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a Khorne man through and through


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Galahad said:


> Seriously, have you ever seen a follower of Nurgle who wasn;t hideously deformed and covered in weeping sores? Sure, you won;t die, but would you rather live in hideous, oozing agony for eternity?
> ...
> Slaanesh all the way.


The way I see it, by embracing loving papa Nurgle the pain goes away, whilst like the Cenobites from the Hellraiser film, followers of Slaanesh welcome extreme pain (albeit dulled over time).

As for me I'm going to say Khorne. I'm a little undecided over Khorne or Nurgle but since my Chaos army is primarily World Eaters I'll go for Khorne.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Tzeentch. I played Thousand Sons BEFORE it was cool.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

FrozenOrb said:


> The way I see it, by embracing loving papa Nurgle the pain goes away, whilst like the Cenobites from the Hellraiser film, followers of Slaanesh welcome extreme pain (albeit dulled over time).
> 
> As for me I'm going to say Khorne. I'm a little undecided over Khorne or Nurgle but since my Chaos army is primarily World Eaters I'll go for Khorne.


Good Call I say


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am very deceptive and scheming so i obviously serve Tzeentch the master of deception


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

u forgot 1
what happened to Malal?
anyways, id have to go with Nurgle because they are cool and disgusting:biggrin:


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

"Slaanesh has it all, and pussy to spare. Sign me up" - Galahad

Agreed.... sign me up as well!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

....Go Slaanesh!!!
Who wouldn't want a life devoted to pleasure.
What I'm confused about is why Slaanesh is both the Prince of Excess and She Who Thirsts, personally I like to think of her as a she.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Khorne Proberbly for me , because hes crazy. Not Nurgle though , my reason , say the death guard go to charge, as thier getting closer and closer they'd be falling apart bit by bit , then by the time they get ther it would just be a head rolling along the floor. :biggrin:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

jeebus who rezzed this thread? I forgot i'd even posted this all those months ago lol. 



> Not Nurgle though , my reason , say the death guard go to charge, as thier getting closer and closer they'd be falling apart bit by bit , then by the time they get ther it would just be a head rolling along the floor.


It'd be a very deadly head though


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Tzeentch because he is the chaos god of hope and... wait a chaos god of hope! Augh (I implode)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khorne. Bitches love a ripped ab and them 16 inch biceps. I hear you ask which way to the beach?


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

why aint my name on that list? :angel: Im the new god, just woke up from my grave, here to destroy:so_happy:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I choose slaanesh all the time (they give pleasure and desires) and that they look cool (even when pink ;P )


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Tzeentch all the way. You don't get a much better patron god then one that lets you play with fire all eternity. So keep your axes, pus, and other pursuits. When your sick and tired of people telling you what to do, there is nothing better then having a little bonfire to make you feel all better.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I've already given myself fully to the Cult of Banjhulu. All hail the tentacled banjo god of puppets!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I'd have to pick Tzeentch. Tzeentch is a basic thing. Change happens. Lies happen. Can't fight it. People can be peaceful, living, er. Abstinent? 

Anyways, change is always going to be there. You might as well serve the Changer of the Ways. 

Plus, Ghargatuloth (Grey Knights), Malfallax (Deus Sanguinius), Raezazel (Hammer of Demons), and Azaulathis (Dark Adeptus) are all demons of Tzeentch, and they were the coolest demons ever. 

Also, only Tzeentch (and myself) can desire both chaos and order at once.
-Dirge


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Slaanesh all the way.
> Sure, I won't be asking for handjobs from Daemonettes, but damn, man...sex, drugs and rock-n-roll without consequence for as long as you can stand it. Tear me off a piece of that. Get a whole harem built up for your off time when you're not out killing people with your massive boner or wailing away on your electric guitar in the middle of a battlefield
> 
> Plus it lends itself to dabbling in the other persuits.
> ...


That dos it for me too


----------



## traceman923 (Apr 14, 2008)

tzeentch is my fav chaos god


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2008)

I said Khorne as I tend to get a little cranky sometimes...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

u got 2 go for tzeentch


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

Steel Rain said:


> I've already given myself fully to the Cult of Banjhulu. All hail the tentacled banjo god of puppets!


hmmm a referance to order of the stick?????
maybe
well slannesh for me


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

I march before a martyred world, an army for the fight
I speak of great heroic days of victory and might
I hold a banner drenched in blood I urge you to be brave
I'll lead to your destiny,I'll lead you to your grave
Your bones will build my palaces, your eyes will stud my crown 
For I am Khorne the God of War and i will cut you down

Khorne for me..............no surprise there then?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

ill have to quote that 
tops


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

Khorne FTW they are like awsome in combat (they don't beat Emperors Champions lol they are'nt that good) The Blood God is like the Biggest Bugger in chaos and he like has the most worshippers and the least strategy lol.


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

Skulls for the Skull throne. Its khorne for me all the way.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

This was a tough choice. Personally, I find the raw power that Khorne offers quite appealing. No worries in your life apart from where you're going to go next for some random killy-fun.

However, in the end, I had to pick Slaanesh, simply because of my love of discordant, brutal metal/electronica. Seriously, I want a Sonic Blaster and a Doom Siren.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

ok as an eldar player i annot bring myself to say slannesh.

however my fav god, would have to be nurgle, i've always been a lil tempted by a pestilance based CSM army, slimy, disease ridden creatures make brilliant bad guys, and in game the extra toughness (anyone..plaguemarines??) make them blasted hard to kill.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I would have to go with Slaanesh
When I was first presented with the powers of Chaos, it was the only one to call out to me and is still the only one that can catch my interest. 
Sonic weapons also add a nice flavor to the choice I must say.


----------

